
A Letter: Apple Wants Its Secret iPhone Back  - samratjp
http://gizmodo.com/5520479/a-letter-apple-wants-its-secret-iphone-back?skyline=true&s=i
======
samratjp
NYTimes' take on it:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/20/technology/companies/20app...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/20/technology/companies/20apple.html?ref=technology)

And obligatory hotly watched thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1278409>

